# The Pageant - by elroycohen (~BBW, Eating, ~~WG, Competition)



## elroycohen (Jun 8, 2011)

_BBW(Multiple), Eating, ~~WG, Competition_ - A man convinces his girlfriend to take part in a local competition.

*The Pageant
by elroycohen​*
*Prologue *

The little known, but very popular, annual Tennessee held event called the CGPs, or Coolest Girlfriend Pageant, started out a pretty informal contest for bragging rights among small town family members. Ely Wellor and Martin Vance, cousins in very large family that resided in a small farming community some thirty years ago had a dialogue back and forth for a number of years about who had better taste in women. Of course the longer the back and forth dragged out the taller the tales of what reasons set ones significant other apart from the other got. Soon there was nothing left to do but have an actual competition. 

Being old school men in their early twenties the cousins had some contests set up that were far from feminist friendly. However the young women who would date the boys in the first place were not objectionable at all. In fact they seemed to enjoy the attention and the thought that they could possibly be labeled better then someone else. 

There were contests in fashion, and overall appearance and even rankings on individual body parts. Also a few physical competitions were worked in just for excitement purposes. You see in order to keep the contest fair other family members acted as judges and pretty much anyone related to the pair as well as other bored townspeople watched the events. 

The one distinctive thing about the competition was that the boys both favored their women quite large. So there were also numerous eating competitions since to Ely and Martin that was high on the list of what makes a good girlfriend. 

The unofficial first CGP was held some thirty years ago so the records of the results are sketchy. Not too many of the Wellor/Vance clan were much on writing. The few that claim to have been around for the event say Elys girlfriend, 280 pound Maude Higgenbottom took most of the fashion votes on account of her wearing shoes and every once and awhile a fancy hat to church. Martins girlfriend, 430 pound Valerie Seymour, who most days went barefoot as she sat outside her house in her favorite gray floral housecoat took distant second. Conversely it was Valerie who took the majority of eating competitions. She did not get north of 400 before her 23rd birthday by accident. The physical activity parts of the competition were a draw if one is to believe the stories. In the pig chasing challenge Valerie was hard pressed to bend over to get her hands on the squeaking little pigs so she was content to let them run circles around her while she took the loss. Maude gave it her all, but rolled her ankle trying to change direction with the greased oinkers and had to bow out. To do the math that would put the comptition at a dead heat with no clear victor. Unfortuantely thats how the original first CGP is recorded, as a draw. Everyone has their own opinion of the true winner, but no one can prove either way.

What can be proved is that first poorly recorded event was just the first of many. Other Wellor/Vance family members wanted to get bragging rights for their girlfriends as well and soon Ely and Marty were planning the next one, and then the next one. 

By the third CGP people outside the family wanted in. The focus of the competition started to shift from simply my girlfriend is better then yours to My girlfriend is the best period. By the fifth one there were over a dozen eager young (and thanks to the planners preference, overweight) women signing up to see if they were the best girlfriend in the land. There was no specific rule stating the contestants had to be plus-sized, but it took only a few years of biased judging for that unwritten rule to become pretty well known. 

The competitions evolved with the times. Wet t-shirt and type of everyday underwear worn worked their way into the fashion part of the competition. Best rack and ass were included criteria in judging the overall appearance part. Pig chasing fell to the wayside in the physical activity section in favor of washing cars and bouncing on trampolines, although tests to measure basic physical fitness were performed as part of the check-in process.

The eating competitions remained generally the same over the years. The contestants were filled with brats, pizza, beer, pies, etc. until by the end of the weeklong competitions some looked like they would burst if the bumped into something sharp.

Last years Best Girlfriend Competition had over 150 contestants. This years hopes to have even more.

Len Wright is one of the many young men who had followed the pageant from as long as he had been old enough to notice girls and now had reason to hope his girlfriend might be able to rise to the top.


----------



## elroycohen (Jun 8, 2011)

*Monday*

When Lens eyes came into focus he saw the clock read 8:30. He looked over and saw Tawny was still fast asleep. Len was excited beyond belief and he knew they had to get going if they wanted to be in time for registration, but being one of the few mornings he could wake up leisurely and enjoy admiring his snoozing girlfriend, it was too much to resist. 

She was usually up and out the door by this time. She was the manager of a Subway and took it pretty seriously. Her store had won awards for service and cleanliness regularly. Today she was still in bed because it was the start of a weeklong vacation.

He peeked under the covers at the tightness of her worn out gym shorts she slept in against the curve of her hip. He grinned as he saw her pudgy belly squished against the mattress and partially overlapping the waistband. She did not have a huge belly, but after the eight sliders she put away last night while they watched movies, it was bound to get a little bigger.

Len reached out and dragged his fingertips across her gooey belly and then gave her a peck on the lips. It was not in a sexual way, just a playful, anxious to have his girlfriend wake up way.

I could wake-up like this every morning, baby, Tawny sighed. 

I wish every morning was the morning before the CGPs too, babe. Len cuddled in next to his girlfriend he had lived with for over a year now.

Oh yeah. Tawnys voice was gruff. It usually was in the morning. A holdover from her many years of smoking before she quit three years prior. I almost forgot about our special vacation.

We have to leave for the Coolest Girlfriend Pageant in a couple hours. Theyll be a long line so we dont want to be late.

How did I let you talk me into this? Tawny got up slowly and stretched. Lens morning erection got harder as he watched her pull the shorts, that were about twenty pounds from fitting, out of her crack. Tawny was a consummate pear shape. Narrow shoulders, no chest to speak of, thick waist and wide hips. She turned sideways and in the safety of the bedroom did not suck in her paunch as she usually did. Her belly did not stick out anywhere near as far in front as her ass stuck out in back, but she did have a cute little pudge, soft and gooey.

I simply told you youd be a shoe in for coolest girlfriend, Len smiled up at her.

And every other guy in Tennessee is thinking the same thing right now. Tawny smirked looking down at her fleshy thighs. And none of their chicks probably have cellulite on their hips.

Len reached out and caressed Tawnys saddlebag. Babe, I told you this competition is geared toward the fuller figure. Just like me. Len watched bug eyed as Tawnys ass spread even wider as she bent down to get out of her sleep shorts.

You and your fuller figure. Ive let you sucker me in with all your cooking and compliemnts until I think now Im closer to being a fatter figure. Especially with all this talk about a little extra jiggle helping me in the mysterious contest. Its been like a license to pig out for me. Which Im sure is what you intended, Tawny said as she examined her naked form in the mirror across the room. I swear, if it wasnt for meeting you I might be a trim little thing who jogs every morning and nibbles fruit for meals.

Len rolled his eyes. Babe, you cant go a week with a lunch at the pizza buffet. You call standing out in left field with a beer in one hand for softball your weekly exercise. Your mom shops at that place in the strip mall that sells size 30 and up. And your sister was eight months pregnant before anyone noticed, she was so big already. Odds are youd be more then a little chunky even if I hadnt been lucky enough to meet you.

Tawny scoffed. She was used to Lens teasing. In actuality she loved him bringing up her mom. It made her feel thinner by comparison. Her sister on the other hand. Yeah, but Jen lost a bit after she gave birth.. Tawny sucked in her gut while twisting to the side to minimize her profile in the mirror. So maybe theres hope for me if I ever decide to dump you. 

There was really no danger of Tawny dumping Len. They were somewhat kindred spirits. Tawny and Len were both what people would call white trash. Len had a closet full of t-shirts that all had some kind of hole and large tobacco or beer logo. Through some of those holes people could sometimes get a glimpse of the crossed shotguns tattoo he had on his stomach. He obsessed over NASCAR and would always help out on weekends doing odd fix-up jobs at his grandmas trailer.

Tawny had grown up in a town small enough for everyone to know everyone elses business. She drank beer and played cards like one of the boys and had a tattoo of a rainbow trout on her ankle to commenorate her fathers pro fishing career. 

The pair had met at the community college while Len was taking classes for college credit the summer before he went off to a four year school and Tawny was getting her business management degree so she could move up the ladder at the Subway she worked at. Len was a cute and somewhat muscular, tanned, blonde young man, which worked well to catch Tawnys eye. Tawny was a slightly chubby pear-shaped auburn haired woman who was very attractive but could hang with the roughest of guys, which worked well to catch Lens eye. They dated, got serious, broke up, dated, broke up, got serious and moved in together within a few years. Len even transferred to a local four year school so he could be closer to Tawny. He worked at his fathers electrical contracting company when he could to help pay the bills.

Tawny was a little skeptical when Len first admitted to her that she liked her softer figure. It helped account for at least one of the break ups. But then she remembered her years of dismay as she struggled to diet just to barely maintain a chubby figure to please the guys. Once she accepted his attitude she appreciated it a bit. Tawny accepted the attention given to her blubbery backside and the luxury of not having to diet while she reserved the right to complain about her heavier frame every now and again.

She had some reason to be concerned. With any thought of dieting gone Tawny snacked away absent mindedly at work while Len made sure she stayed overfed at home. She swelled quite rapidly. She stayed very pear-shaped with her hips and legs taking most of the excess baggage. Her belly ballooned to a smaller degree while to her aggrevation her breasts stayed the same 36B they had been.

The whole concept of the CGP had been shot down when Len had first brought it up. But after a year of filling her head with how good a chance she stood and what a big deal it was, along with the fact that Len agreed to empty his savings and take two weeks off for a vacation to Hawaii that had been Tawnys lifelong dream, Tawny relented on the long plane ride back. Even though she was not completely clear on the specifics of the competition. The one thing Len was clear on helped her make up her mind and that was the prize for winning. $15,000 went to the winner with more bonuses and prizes along the way.

Len watched Tawny examine her fattened frame in the mirror, waiting for the right moment to say what he wanted to say. He admired her pulling on a pair of tight jean shorts that squeezed out a beautiful muffin top when she closed it and Budweiser tank top along with her favorite well-worn flip-flops. So are you saying you dont want the donuts I got for us to have before we left this morning?

Tawny looked annoyed as she did her usual sucking in of her gut before leaving the bedroom. Now you know damn well Im not going to pass up donutsthats why you got them, Im sure. She poked her tummy. Gosh. No wonder mom keeps asking if Im pregnant, she thought out loud.

Youd make a cute Prego, Len remarked. You certainly have the hips.

Tawny flashed him a glare. Oh dont even start that without a ring. I wont make the same mistake my sister made.

She softened up quite a bit during pregnancy.

Yeah, but now that shes lost a little after she had little Remmy she wont stop lording it over me and trying to get me and mom to join her little vegetable smoothie diet. Yuck!

Len hopped up and slid on a pair of boxers. He moved behind Tawny and wrapped his lean arms around her soft middle. No time to think about that nasty little four letter word. We got a competition to go win.

Okay, but after we do this thing this week well talk again. My work slacks are getting tight. And if you keep bringing home donuts they wont last much longer. She paused as he kept fondling her belly and kissing her neck. Did you get the good ones from the bakery on the west side?

Only the best for you.

Tawny went out and had three cream filleds before they left for FedEx Arena.


----------



## MadeFA (Jun 8, 2011)

Long ago I learned that I would enjoy it more if I waited for an entire TV season to come to DVD and watch it all consecutively rather than wait week to week... I am going to apply the same logic here, I will let you know how it goes.


I am sure this is going to be great!


----------



## elroycohen (Jun 9, 2011)

*Registration*

204 pudgy hopefuls showed up to the arena to register. Now there was no rule stating the contestants had to be overweight. That was just how things had progressed over the years. Ever since the two fat loving cousins had started the contest word of mouth got around that heavier ladies had the better chance even if that was not the only judging criteria. Plus with a good number of the competitions eating based not too many slim girlfriends cared to throw their hat in the ring anyway.

Over a thousand more people crowded into the place to watch the proceedings. The entries were by no means limited to the state of Tennessee, but for the most part the competition remained a local affair. There were a few that came in from Arkansas and a couple from Mississippi. The cousins no longer had a big part in organizing the event. Other with the interest and the means had taken up where the cousins had left off. 

The registry line moved pretty slowly. Each entrant had to fill out forms and get weighed and measured. That meant going into a private room and stripping down to just a bra and panties while one of the many attendants pulled tape around their bodies while asking questions all the while. That left Tawny plenty of time to scan up and down the line at her competition.

Man, you werent kidding. This contest certainly does attract the chubbies, she whispered to Len. Right in front of the couple was a blonde that was quite a good deal heavier then Tawny. Her round pink belly peeked out from under a Titans t-shirt. 

Right behind them in line was a busty brunette with a pair of very wide flabby upper arms exposed in her frilly tank that jiggled every time she shifted nervously.

They got nothing on you, babe, Len assured, patting his girlfriends jutting rear.

As much as Len would have liked to appreciate the view of the line full of bulging bueaties he found himself comparing himself to all the boyfriends accompanying those ladies. There were all types. Skinny scruffy ones like him. A good number of beer-bellied boyfriends that rivaled their women in roundness. Most were dressed casually in jeans and t-shirts, but a handful had on more formal slacks and golf shirts, while a few even came in dress shirts.

Gosh that ones as big as mom and she looks younger then me. Tawny pointed to a morbidly obese brunette leaning against the wall a few dozen yards in front of them. Mom always warned Jen and me that with our family history we were doomed to be fat just as soon as we quit exercising. Although she always gave Jen more warning since she got the boobs. Those jubblies will look small compared to your waist a few years after you turn in your cheerleading sweater and get lazy she warned.

She wasnt wrong, Len chuckled.

Of course she always said it over a plate of one of her infamous pies. I swear the week after Jen and I quit cheerleading we blew up like balloons mostly due to her cooking.

When Tawnys turn came to register Len was prepared. He had a folder of all the information the committee would need that he handed in and then he quickly started filling out all the required forms. Although he had never entered before he had followed the preceedings ever year online. 

After the paperwork was completed Tawny was lead into a small windowless room and told to strip down to her underwear.

I feel like Im at the doctors office, Tawny commented nervously to Len and the short stocky female that had come in with her. She got even more nervous as the lady pulled tape across her hips waist and bust and then pointed to a digital scale in the corner. She tentatively stepped up. As much as she let Lens fat positive attitude free her love of junk food she always dreaded seeing the numbers on the scale. And she knew it would be high.

187.4

Oh my, She chuckled nervously toward the stoic lady. Guess I should not have had the three donuts before I came.

No need to be embarrassed here, hun, the lady said in a monotone that suggested she had a morning full of blushing tubbies being surprised by the scale.

Tawny was even more flustered by the measurements. 34-39-48. God my boobs are crazy small. It doesnt matter what I eat, everything goes right to my ass.

A little bit seems to be going to your belly lately, Len offered.

Not helping, Tawny scolded as she pulled her shorts back on.

The stout woman grabbed a stack of papers and handed them to Len. Heres the rules and schedule of events. Report to the womens locker room to check in. Theyll tell you where to go from there.

As Len and Tawny made their way down the hallway toward the locker-room, past all the still waiting applicants Len started to have second thoughts for the first time. In his blind appreciation for the event he followed for years and the glee in Tawnys unexpected agreeing to take part he had overlooked the reality of the situation. He had no doubt in his mind Tawny was the worlds best girlfriend, but having to compete with a few hundred other ladies posed a threat to her self esteem. Tawny was attractive without question but having some insight into the CGP judging Len knew deep down she was a tad on the light side for a comeptition that smiled upon obesity. And as cute as she was Tawny had more of a girl next door look with her auburn hair, brown eyes and slightly crooked teeth. As Len peeked at the other competitors as he walked down the hall and passed women that looked like potbellied version of Mila Kunis and an overstuffed Christina Aguilera he wondered if he had made a mistake.

You know we can still opt out, he said tentatively.

What are you talking about? You just paid out seventy-five dollar entry fee.

I could probably go beg for that back.

You were the one that begged me to do this for the last year and a half.

Yeah, but I did not realize it was going to be this big this year. Len slowed his pace shuffing along behind until Tawny turned to face him. Maybe I did not think it through.

Oh stop it. Dont turn into a wimp on me now. Im not doing this to win. Im doing this for you. I know you hated the long flight to Hawaii last fall but you went anyway for me. Ill take part in this silly little contest for you. Tawny leaned in and gave him a peck on the cheek, then whispered. But if I do get beat badly and get depressed you can always feel free to cheer me up by buying me my own Harley.

Len grinned and kissed his girlfirend back. We better get ready then.

After checking in with the attendant at the lockers they found out they had plenty of time to get to the stage. Especially since the first round was more or less just a cattle call where the contestants get on stage as is and just stand around while the judges take notes and make cuts. So the pair went to one of the consession stand for lunch. Being a nervous eater Tawny plowed through an order of nachos and a coney dog. Len watched the ridge of flesh above her tight shorts as it bulged just a bit more after the lunch that she washed down with a large beer. Then she shifted nervously as she waited for Len to finish up before placing a hand on his crotch and saying, Is it wrong that Im horny right now?

Len smiled at Tawny. God if you dont win this there must be something wrong with the judging, babe. After she squeezed gently and then shifted her weight nervously again he added, Just nerves, babe. You havent really competed since cheerleading back in school, so maybe you just forgot the feeling.

Tawny burped and look back at the concession menu. Maybe some mini-donuts would calm me down.

*Round 1*

The first round was where all the girls lined up on stage in a typical outfit they would wear on any given day. The judges had already looked over the bios so now they were doing the physical judging. When Len kissed Tawny good luck and ducked out to the front row where the rest of the boyfriends waited he noted that a lot of the girls had either selected a sexy outfit on purpose or there were a lot of sluts whose typical attire included tube tops with no bra and skirts so short panties were visible.

Tawny was sandwiched in line between a young Mexican woman and a freckled redhead. The Mexican was at least four inches shorter then Tawny but at least 50 pound heavier. Her hips looked enormous poured into a pair of faded jeans. She also had a good sized belly that hung down enough to make the front pockets of her jeans unusable. Her face was incredible fat. Very round and wide. She was already starting to sweat under the bright stage lights as Tawny took her place.

The redhead was less fat and more solid. She had wide shoulders, a wider waist and huge knockers stuffed into a v-neck sweater. Her short skirt showed off her long, sturdy looking legs. She looked bored as she stood around waiting.

And there was a lot of waiting. The judges walked up and down the very long line of women numerous times. They would stop and ask a question or two to random ladies in line. The ones Len could hear were queries involving real or fake breasts or requests to turn to the side. One of the judges, a diminutive Asian man asked Tawny if she had children and then scribbled a few notes when Tawny answered no. A burly biker looking judge asked her if she was at her heaviest weight ever, to which she sheepishly answered yes.

The judges would ask sections of contestants to do basic activities such as jumping jacks or toe touching. Tawny was not in any of those groups. A very busty blonde nearly burst out of her halter top when asked to do ten jumping jacks for a judge.

After about forty-five minutes attendants brought out carts of cookies and French fries. They went down the entire line asking each woman to choose their snack. The judges then observed everyone eating. Sweet tooth that she was Tawny chose the cookie and devoured the large treat in mere seconds.

Even though Tawny was not as provocatively dressed as some her shorts were tight enough to make her look quite chunky. Her tank showed off her flabby, but not huge, upper arms. She looked adorable to Len as she smiled politely to each judge with choclate smeared just under her lip. How could she not make it to the next round, Len thought. 

Almost as if they heard him the judges started reading off numbers. Each represented one of the contestants. Tawnys was 113. It was hard to tell if they were reading off finalists or cast-offs. He was not sure what to make of it when her number got called off near the end of what seemed like a list of fifty or so names. Judging by Tawnys shocked expression neither did she.

After the names were called the judges waited a few seconds to build the tension before announcing, Those whose names were not called can go ahead and leave. Im sorry, but you did not make it to the next round. Thank you for your participation. Everyone who was called has thirty minutes to prepare for the everyday underwear, dodge ball and appetizer portions of the competition.

Tawnys jaw dropped and her eyes nearly bugged out of her head when she realized she had made it to the next round. The redhead was excited too as she had made it as well. She jumped and yelled. As sturdy as she looked she had quite a bit of jiggling as she bounced around.

The rotund Mexican shuffled off the stage head drooping. Her number had not been called.

Len rushed up on stage to congratulate his elated girlfriend. What are you so shocked about? I told you youd make it no problem.

They cut over a hundred and fifty girls and I still made, babe. Me! I made it! Tawny chirped.

Well lets not get too excited. Theres a long way to go, Tawny babe. 

But I made it! I made it! 

Back by the locker room Len waited outside. He watched as the other remaining competitors came out ready for the next round. The everyday underwear part of the competition was meant to show off the ssexiness of the ladys typical undergarments. Not the fancy stuff they broke out for birthdays and anniversaries, but rather the stuff the lounged around the house in on a regular basis. Len noticed a lot of boy-cut panties and sports bras as the women filed out of the locker room toward the stage. Tawny, however wore her nicest pair of black thongs and matching lacy bra. The thong showed off the dimpling in her wobbley cheeks and the bra was one that fit snug enough to make one think that Tawny may soon be a C cup.

Contrasting the underwear Len saw regularly when Tanwy came home from work and shed her uniform was the make-up job she had done. Tawny was not big on make-up usually, but when she stepped out of the locker room she was made up like she was going to a wedding. Her curly hair pulled back in a loose pony.

Looks good, babe, Len said.

Good enough to win?

Youll be hard to beat in this fashion round and I know youll be right up there putting away appetizers, but the dodge ball competition might be tough.

Tawny nodded. Hopefully I dont get hurt too bad. Im having flashbacks to gym class all over again.

No matter what happens youll look good doing it. Len turned his attention to Tawnys bulging backside. Your ass looks amazing in those.

Well dont touch. I put on a little foundation on it to even out some of the blotches, Tawny said as she wobbled toward the stage. Like most of the other girls she had on a pair of heels.

Len gave a closer inspection to her cheeks. Wow. Good thinking. Ill see you out there. He veered off to go to the boyfriend corral, excited beyond belief to watch the show.


----------



## elroycohen (Jun 11, 2011)

The Underwear Round

This round was the official start of the competition. The crowd looked pretty small in the large arena, but quite a few of the closer seats were full of eager fans waiting to see the show. 

Before the girls were brought out the formal introductions were made. The host was an owner of a local restauraunt who got the honor on account of his place supplying a lot of the food for the event. Chip Melrose was his name. He had a good host name, but he was pretty bland.

The five judges were a bit more interesting. The small Asian was Terry Hu. He was some millionaire who worked for a toy company and was apparently a playboy, reportedly having girlfriends in every continent.

The big burly guy was a plus-sized clothing designer. 

A very corpulent older woman in a flowing sundress was the token female judge and former winner Melanie Gunslane. She had been a runner up four years running before finally taking the title in 96. 

Lance Biggum a weatherman and local celebrity and gigolo was also at the judges table. 

The fifth judge was Ely Mathisson, a descendant of the contest founders.

Finally it was time to get started. 

Chip read his opening spiel off a note card. Every man would like to consider his girlfriend the coolest around, but this pageant finally gives the guys a place where their woman can prove that they are in fact the coolest girlfriend around. 

The fifty contestants were each introduced as they paraded around the stage in the undies before taking their place along the back wall. Given the high turnout this year all the remaining fifty looked to be potential competition for Tawny. A few did stand out to Len as he watched them all saunter by while the host read off their bio.

Angie Black is a 24 year old office assistant from Knoxville. At 5-5 and 243 pounds her measurements are 50-46-42. She likes reality TV and video games. She says she even came up with a version of strip Halo to play with her lucky boyfriend.

She likes video games, Len thought. That might be leg up seeing as one of the judges is a toy designer. 

Looks wise Len did not think Angie held a candle to Tawny. Even in her layers of make-up the blonde had beady eyes and a slightly crooked grin. For some reason Len had a gut feeling she might be one to look out for. Even though she was the opposite body type to what usually tripped his trigger there was something about her. With big, heavy looking tits that strained her undersized, faded pink bra and caused the straps to dig deep into her shoulders and back, along with a decent belly that seemed just a few buffets shy of sagging into a starter belly apron she was definitely eye catching. Angies lower half however seemed greatly out of proportion. Her ass was big yet fairly flat. And her legs were flabby but almost appeared spindly beneath her bloated gut.

Len figured it must be Angies very pale complextion. It was all he could come up with. She was eerily pale and that seemed to give off a pure innocent vibe. Either way Len was going to keep his eye on her.

A handful of other contestants came on without sparking the same concern as Angie had. Some were noteworthy. The lightest competitor was a 140 pound mail carrier. Carrying that weight on her 4-10 frame no one was going to call her thin, but Len wondered how she would fair in the eating challenges. The heaviest was a 440 pound hair stylist who got winded waddling around the stage with whatever panties she had completely covered by her sagging middle and her 68C bra sliding off her narrow shoulder ever other step. She was a looker with a Native American vibe with her long black hair, dark skin and eagle tattoos on her forearms. But she seemed like a prima donna and not nearly mobile enough to do well in the physical parts of the contest. 

The next one to catch Lens eye was a teal haired former snow boarder.

The host called her very odd name. Pirahna Zune hails from Moorehead where she works as a graphic designer. Believe it or not folks Pirahna used to be a size 2 before blowing out her knee in a snowboarding accident. During the yearlong recovery she piled on over 40 pounds and now stands at 5-3 inches and weighs 155 pounds. Measuring 38-30-34 shes managed to keep an hourglass shape, guys. It says here she loves speed and has a habit of getting aroused riding with her boyfriend on the interstate that she cant resist sliding her hand down his pants.

Len looked on the uniquely named graphic designer and knew she would be trouble. From her colorful bob haircut to her big light brown eyes above a doughy hourglass. Add that in with bragging about enjoying jerking her man off while he drives and you have a formidable opponent for the best girlfriend, even despite her massive scarring on her left knee.

Piranha shimmied around in her tight boxers that clung to her curvy rear and matched her hair in color. Her ample melons rippled in her demi-bra like half-set vanilla pudding.

And then before Len had recovered from what he felt might be the front runner to contest Tawny, his lovely girfriend was introduced. She sauntered out, her full thighs brushing past each other with each step.

Next up in Tawny Miller, a restauarunt manager from right here in Memphis. The former cheerleader has always had a larger bottom, but attributes her widening and softening to her job that allows her to be around food and snack whenever she is hungry. Which apparently is quite often. Tawny turned to the audience and shook her jiggly bum to illustrate the hosts words. She is a huge Jacksonville Jaguars fan and loves riding motorcycles with her boyfriend.

Tawny finished up her introduction by blowing kisses to the audience before tuning on her heels and swaying her ass quite emphatically back to her place in line. Len was pleased with her perfomance. He knew from her general outgoing personality she would probably take to being in the spotlight, but seeing her swaying in just her thong and bra with her belly pleasantly stuffed with just enough junk food to pooch it out even more then usual had him thinking she had a really good chance.

Then the scores were posted. Or rather put up on the big screen above the stage as the girls walked over to the cafeteria style tables for the first eating challenge. As they walked by the camera the scores were posted above their image.

The scores were figured up to ten with ten being the best and they took into account the style of the everyday undies, how those undies accentuated the wearers figure and overall appearance and demeanor as they pranced around in front of a thousand or so people in next to nothing.

Len took in all the numbers as they were displayed. Pirahna received an 8.3. Len was a little surprised she did not get higher, but her look was pretty unique and her bra seemed well worn, even a little frayed around the back strap. The judges apparently were going to be very detail orientated.

The lowest score was a 5.1 and thankfully it was not Tawny. A jewelry saleswoman named Nancy with a short haircut took that dubious distinction. At 160 she was thick but still seemed to have a rather curvless form. Her undies did not help. Her biege panties were oversized and her dingy sports bra flatned the little chest she did have. She would have to do really well in the eating and physically activity portions of the first round to continue on.

The highest score was a 9.1. A pretty high mark for the very first round. It went to a Samantha Plune. A bleach blonde who had an adorable huge pink tub of lard sticking out and hanging down in front of her for a belly. Perfectly round breasts were squeezed into a colorful polka dotted bra. Samantha had a good story. She was a former Hooters waitress who liked her relationships open. She blamed her bulbous figure on a rich ex-boyfriend who spoiled her in excess in attempt to keep her all to himself. A year of fancy restauraunts gave her a pudgy belly that got her canned from running overpriced beer out to leering groups of guys, which snowballed into her current gooey pink flesh apron thanks to a three month long cruise courtesy of the jealous boyfriend who left shortly after learning that a little extra weight did not change Samanthas idea of fidelity.

Tawny received a 7.9 which put her in the middle of the pack, if slightly toward the lower end of that middle spectrum. Len had no doubt she could hold her own in the eating section, but worried about how she would fare in dodge ball, especially after being stuffed full of appetizers.


----------



## samster (Jun 13, 2011)

Fantastic start..loving this one and can't wait to read more!


----------



## Lardmeister (Jun 13, 2011)

I agree! The concept of a very popular "Coolest Girlfriend" Pageant that celebrates sexy fatties is just so crazy, but I love it. Anxious to see how this turns out.


----------



## elroycohen (Jun 15, 2011)

samster said:


> Fantastic start..loving this one and can't wait to read more!





Lardmeister said:


> I agree! The concept of a very popular "Coolest Girlfriend" Pageant that celebrates sexy fatties is just so crazy, but I love it. Anxious to see how this turns out.



Thanks. It definitely is a crazy idea, but hopefully it ends up being an entertaining one.


----------



## elroycohen (Jun 15, 2011)

*Snacks Anyone?*

The eating competitions were pretty cut and dry. There was no judge interaction. The girls either ate the most or they did not. They were the one part of the pagent that had remained exactly the way the founders had intended. Although what the girls ate had changed with the times somewhat. 

The first food related contest was aptly centered around appetizers. The thinking was, a cool girlfriend would know her way around the menu of a sports bar and grill or dive bar where the tasty, greasy offerings were offered.

Each girlfirend had previously selected their favorite finger food and as they sat at the table these offerings were being wheeled out by a handful of pagent attendants. 120 minutes came up on a large digital time clock above the forum floor. The contestants would have a full two hours to eat as much as they could. So it was an endurance test more then a race. The one who ate the most would get a perfect ten and set the standard that the rest of the girls would be scored on. 

Tawny had selected mozzerella sticks. As she sat a platter of enough of the breaded and deep fried sticks to feed a table of six with a tub of marinera sauce was set in front of her. There was no issue with the choice of food. In fact anything fried would have suited her. It was the time Len was worried about. Tawny was by no means a competitive eater. She was a chubby, junk food loving overeater for sure and no doubt she would get fatter before she ever got thinner, but eating for quantity was a new thing for her. It was what worried Len the most and the thing that made him excited that Tawny had finally agreed to do the competition all at the same time.

As the official rules were explained to the girls Tawnys doe eyed look gave away her surprise at the specifics that Len had left out. She flashed him a seriously look and then turned to her platter. 

The place quickly started to smell like a giant deep fat fryer as onion blossoms, taquitos, fries, Buffalo wings along with numerous other fried dishes were offloaded from the many carts and plopped down until every contestant had a mountainous platter of their favorite in front of them. To Len it looked like the dinning room of some cheap all-u-can-eat place somewhere. He half expected to look around and see a decimated buffet off to the side.

The judges looked only half interested as they sat at the table writing on their notepads or using their cell phones. They would have plenty of time to observe the contestants eating. 

Up on stage Chip introduced the event. A cool girlfriend hangs at the bar with her man. In order to do that she has to survive on the colorful dishes that get served at such fine establishments when their boyfriend is having too much fun to take them to a real restaurant. This event will separate the cool girlfriends who stay until bar time from the ones who cut out early to go have their salad at home. After the cheers Chip counted down to the start of the game while colored lights danced around him and dramatic music played. 

When the 120 minutes started ticking down all fifty girls dug into their platters like they had not eaten in a week. It became clear pretty quickly some were hungrier then others. The largest competitor had her deep fried calamari and dipping sauce gone in less then ten minutes. Dutifly the pagent helpers had a fresh one on the table before her chubby hands could push away the first.

A lot of the heavier contestants were trying to take advantage of the talents that got them to their size. A 300 some pound redhead whose blubbery love handles and billowing ass cheeks completely hid the thong she was wearing had her platter of cheese fries cleaned of even the last few drips of cheese sauce at a rate that made Lens tummy ache. 

A 250 pounder who had chosen riblets as her appeticer of choice caught Lens eye as she ate. She had not come up on his radar during the first round because she pretty plain jane as far as facial features go and did not seem to have much personality. Diane was her name, and she did happen to have the largest breasts of the field. 40JJ strained her overworked and slightly sweat stained bra. 

As Diane plowed though her platter of bite sized ribs she proved to be quite messy. And while it was entertaining and even slightly erotic to watch the thick sauce drip from her fat fingers and chubby chins, watching the goo pile up in her mile long cleavage was hard to look away from.

She could be the dark horse, Len thought.

Meanwhile Tawny was trying to hold her own. To her credit she never took a very long break other then to get a deep breath in here or there, but unfortunately it took until the seventeen minute mark to finish her platter. She looked like she was desperate to try and burp as a replacement platter was set before her. By that time about a dozen competitors had already been well on their way to finishing platter number two. And a couple had even made it to platter three. 

Of course no one could eat for two hours straight. The ladies took breathers as they needed. Most tried to keep them short. They would lean back and let their stuffed bellies stretch out or even get up and walk around to get more air. Some would just stare at others who were eating as if to motivate themselves to get back in the game.

Thirty minutes in Tawny was showing signs of major fatigue. Her shoulders were slumping, her eyes were drooping and her hands looked like they had fifty pound weights anchoring them down. Her belly looked as distended as it had ever been. It pushed out nearly a third of the way out to her knees. Her cheeks puffed out, like she was attempting to just stuff as many mozzarella sticks in her cheeks without having to swallow it.

Luckily most of the rest of the field was slowing as well. Only a few were getting to plates four and five. Most were sticking at what they were at. It took Tawny until 45 minutes to get to three, although the expression of fatigue was starting to closer resemble nausea. 

Dont quit on me now, babe. There are plenty more of these to go through, Len thought.

There was a small resurgence just after an hour as some of the ladies got their second wind. Some of the ones who had started fast were finding it really hard to pack in any more food. 

Tawny did not quit but she did not exactly finish strong. She was pale as a ghost with her eyes glazed over staring out ahead of her while she gnawed at the end of a mozzarella stick for the last ten minutes.

When the buzzer sounded fifty ladies whose hands and face were shiny with grease all leaned back to take the pressure off their overstuffed bellies.

The winner turned out to be Diane. The topheavy plane Jane nearly cleared her seventh plate of riblets. Her cleavage looked more like a small stagnant river of barbeque sauce and her bra would mostly likely never be able to be cleaned. When she stood with the help of her boyfriend she looked pregnant with her domed belly sticking out just past her massive bossom. Her boyfriend went about the enviable job of wiping her face and torso clean.

It took a few minutes for the scores to come out. After Dianes perfect ten the remainder of the field was filled in as the empty plates were counted and a grading curve figured.

Tawny received a 7.3. A little above the middle of the pack. By the time her number was given she was standing by Len trying to get all the breading out of her manicured nails.

I feel like a whale. I feel like that time at Pizza Ranch when I thought I was done but then they brought out the Buffalo chicken pizza I had been waiting for and and my favorite flavor of dessert pizza. Its probably disgusting that I can even eat as much as I did.

Not at all, Len assured.

Is seven point three good?

Len patted her distended belly. Its not bad. Ive never seen your tummy this round and big. Before she could answer he added, And theres a lot more eating to go.

Dont pat, rub, Tawny commanded. I hope all the eating competitions arent that intense, because I dont know if I could eat any more then I just did.

Len looked on in awe at her marvelously distended belly sloshing around as her weight shifted. I dont know. You could surprise yourself.

Right now Im more worried about this belly getting barraged by dodge balls in a few minutes.

Relax, babe. Just hang back and let everyone else eliminate each other. Hopefully they line you up next t a larger girl and you can use her as cover for the start. After that just kind of hang along the back line. With fifty girls it should not be too hard.

Unless everyone else is thinking the same thing, Tawny said and followed it with a burp.

Feel better?

No.

Well you look amazing. If its any consolation.

The look on Tawnys face gave Len his answer. 

Just after a pagent official made the announcement for the girls to get to the playing field Tawny leaned in toward Len and said, When we get home I am sooo going to look online for a best boyfrind pageant. But for right now I have to admit Im kind of caught up in this, so I better go try and not get destroyed in the dodge ball thing. As she turned to head to the next event Len could not help but admiring the dimples of starter cellulite on the back of Tawnys thighs and wondering just how much more would be added once all the grease and fried cheese found its way from her stomach to their new home. _This weeklong event here might be better then the vacation we spent in Hawaii where she gained thirteen pounds in two weeks, _Len thought.


----------



## elroycohen (Jun 15, 2011)

*Dodgeball*


Chip was standing in the middle of the court. Does anyone remember the dork in high school who got picked last in dodge ball and got her glasses broke when she got slammed in the head with the first throw? Well we cant have any of those dorks competing for the coolest girlfriend now can we? So this event will take care of that.

The audience started to get excited when the girls all lined up on the dodge ball court. Len also looked forward to the possibilities as fifty bloated beauties in their underwear wobbled to the starting line. Conversely none of the contestants looked particularly excited. 

There was a fifty foot long court with twenty-five of the girls lined up on a line on one end and the other half across from them on an opposite line. In the middle was a center line with twenty big round rubber balls spaced out evenly. The host quickly went over the rules and true to his blah personality there was not a joke, pun or innuendo to be heard. The rules were pretty bland as well. Get a ball. Hit someone with it and knock them out. Catch a ball and knock out the person that threw it. It was a team game to start. When one team was completely eliminated it would become a free for all.

The buzzer sounded and all fifty girls bolted toward the center to grab a ball. Of course most of the field looked like they were in slow motion since they were stuffed with enough fried food to anchor a yacht. It was mostly the smaller contentants and the ones who had finished poorly in the eating contest speeding toward the line. Pirahna was one of them and she looked ready to take out the frustartaion from her low score as she darted toward the line with her slightly distended belly bouncing in front of her. She was first to the line and when she picked up her ball she looked around as if she was looking for someone in particular. Of course she was trying to find Diane, the appetizer eating champ. It was not hard to spot the riblet stuffed target. She still had a few blotches of sauce on her beach ball-like belly. Pirahna wound up and sent a laser right at the sitting ducks bellybutton. The impact sounded like cannonball splashing into a pool of peanut butter. Diane shrieked in surprise and then grunted as the rubber ball hit and the shot sent shockwaves through her tender tummy. The ripples made their way up her gut to where her JJs were resting in their worn bra. The poor thing did not stand a chance. The front clasp blew like it was made of allumnum foil and about twenty pounds of sweaty boob flesh that dwarfed the ball that caused their release burst out and slapped down on her riblet-packed belly. The double impact stunned Diane and the two hundred and fifty pounder plopped right on her well padded rear.

Diane was the first of a parade of slower, flabbier contestants being eliminated by contestants eager to make up ground on them. Tawny managed to stay behind first round leader Samantha. Her big gooey, pale belly made a good shield as she lagged back. Her shield did not last long. Samantha made to good a target and was blasted right in her tub of lard within the first thirty seconds. Her belly rippled like a pond after a rock skipped across it with the first ball and two more slammed into her wobbling gut as she tried to head off the court. 

The first initial round of ball flinging got the field down to about thirty. It was not all heavyweights going down. The very rotund Angie Black sped to the line with her almost 250 pound frame faster then a lot of the sub 200 pound girls. She was the epitome of throwing like a girl and hit no one with her limp wristed toss.

Tawny got a lucky break as she retreated to the back line and had a ball roll to her. She used it to fend off lobs that came her way. There was few who had the same idea as Tawny. Surprising the lightest girl, the mail carrier was on the other team huddling along the back line as well. The 400 plus pound hairstylist tried to avoid the fray, but was far too big a target and got blasted on the left breast so hard she jiggled all the way up to her three chins.

Piranha was by far the all star. She racked up three elimination pretty quickly. She was not all that quick. Just smart. Len could tell by the way she favored her left leg her knee was not 100 percent, but she had a good arm and kept her eyes swinging from one side of the court to the other to see all her attackers. Five minutes into the event, however, the blue-haired bombshell was sweating and panting just like all the other porky participants.

Unfortunately it looked like Tawny was on the losing team. There were five left on her side versus the ten on the opposite side, which still included Piranha and the mail carrier. Tawnys side could have been called the big ass brigade. Along with Tawny and her oversized, wobbly cheeks there was a redhead in what looked like maternity panties with big love handles and an even bigger rump waddling around in circles trying to avoid being hit. There was also a woman with slightly graying hair and enormous saddlebags who was blocking shots with a rubber ball in each hand. The lowest scorer from the first round who was slightly pear shaped was also on Tawnys side and wound up to try her luck taking Piranha out.

Bad idea.

Piranha dropped her ball and caught the fairly well thrown toss with one hand. Then she wound up and faked a shot at the gray-haired lady. When she bit and blocked high Piranha fired off a bullet at the bulbous quivering mound of fat above the ladys left knee.

Two gone inside of three seconds.

With that Tawny had only two other women to hide behind and both those women retreated to the back line as well. They might as well have been in a shooting gallery. Barrages of balls flew over the center line. The player to Tawnys left was hit right in her panties. The one to her right fired off a shot and actually tagged one on the opposing team, but three balls pounded her back before she could recover from her swing. 

There was nothing Tawny could do. She blocked a couple but eventually caught one right above her bellybutton on her swollen midsection.

Len was sad for his girl being eliminated, but actually quite proud she had made it as far as he did. He watched the former team spread out to take out each other. Piranha was ruthless, firing off rapid shots, but she did not end up winning. A top heavy blonde named Sarah surprised Piranha when she whipped one at a close by participant. The blonde hit her target and the hard shot ricochet off the womans shoulder and hit Piranha before it hit the ground. The referee that was patrolling the sidelines called it an elimination and the dominant player was ousted before she could claim victory. 

It was the blonde that ended up taking the event. It was kind of ironic that even squished in a sport bra Sarahs knockers very much resembled the round rubber balls in size and shape. She had not knocked out that many people. She more or less survived by being on Piranhas team and being able to dip and dodge with her very chubby, but not quite fat 170 pound frame. Her final score with the perfect ten for winning and the couple bonus points for the people she did not out was a 14. Piranha actually got a 19 for her efforts even though she did not make it to the end.

Tanwys score was an 8. Not a score to brag about since the average seemed to be about the low teens.

Man I sucked, Tawny panted when Len came over with a towel and glass of water. 

What are you talking about? You did great. Exactly what we said.

I just felt like I weighed a thousand pounds out there. I could barely bend over with the tons of grease I just ate, much less duck or dodge.

Well Id much rather have that then a good dodge ball player, Len said patting her still rounded belly. 

She swatted at him and then quickly started to make her way to see the list of competitors who had made the cut for tomorrow. You think I made it?

Oh now youre concerned about making it? Len teased.

I stuffed myself with enough junk to sink the Titanic and embarrassed myself on a dodge ball court all to make it. So yes I want to see that I made it.

The list was posted on a piece of paper just outside the locker room. All fifty girls and their boyfriends crowded around to see it hey were moving on or were one of the fifteen whose hopes would end here. Girl after girl either stormed off angrily or squealed with joy as they either saw or did not see their name. Len knew he should have been paying attention to the competition that was moving on, but he was too excited to get up to the front of the crowd and see Tawnys name.

Tawny saw it first. Oh my God! I made it! she shrieked. She jumped up and down excitedly, her meaty thighs slapping together with each bounce and then she hugged Len, who enjoyed the combined smell of sweat and fried cheese.

After heading to the judges table to get Tawnys envelope that held her prizes for making it past the first round the pair headed home.

Once in the car Tawny lifted her shirt and looked at her belly that was still bloated enough it kept her from buttoning her shorts. Its sad. I should be so full I cant think of food, but for some reason Im really craving something sweet.

Len took the opportunity to pat her belly once again. We got ice cream at home. I can make you a Sundae.

Just like you to take advantage of my appetite. Tawny paused for a burp. Man, a whole week of this. Ill have to grease my ass just to fit behind the sandwich counter when I go back to work.

Len pinched a few inches on her hip. Its just five days, babe. If you get too big to work in that time Ill personally find a diet for you.

I bet you will, Tawny said sarcastically before adding in complete seriousness. Ice cream does sound good though.

One hot bath and giant cookie dough ice cream sundae drowning in fudge and coated in crumbled cookie pieces later and Tawny was sprawled out on the couch watching TV while Len looked over the contest schedule.

Formal wear tomorrow, babe, he commented during a commercial.

Formal formal wear as in gowns and shit, or formal wear as in slutty tight dresses?

Len thought for a moment. Lets stick with your strengths and go with the slutty one.

Says the guy who is not getting any tonight, Tawny quipped as she rose to go look through her closet.

Len followed her in enjoying the view of Tawnys ass in a pair of tight sweats. Even though it was hours from her massive appetizer snack she still seemed to be moving slower and she did not seem to be sucking in her gut as she usually did, as if her tummy had been stretched beyond the point of being able to flatten by holding it in.

Suddenly Len realized in his admiration he had lost track of where they were and Tawny was holding up a sparkly black gown that she wore for her sisters wedding dinner rehearsal three years ago.

I could wear this. Its about as formal as I got.

Len shook himself out of his daze and peeked at the tag. Its a size twelve, babe. Youd split that thing in two trying to get it on.

Tawny scowled and looked at the tag and then down over her swollen belly to her size 16 hips. Oh crap, was it that long ago. She tossed the dress on the floor. I guess slutty might be the only option then. She pawed through the closet. The only other formal dresses were the bridesmaids dresses from her sisters and friends wedding. What was left was a small array of mini-skirts and tube type dresses and shirts. She wore them out to the bars when she felt particularly attention starved.

Len grabbed a bright green tube dress and Tawny shed her sweats to pull it on.

It was tight and hid absolutely nothing. Every curve was on display from the bulges and her hips and dimples on her butt to the swollen curvature of her middle. Even her modest boobs looked more prominent in the stretchy shimmery cloth.

Perfect, Len said right away. With your garter belt and gold heels the judges will be drooling.

Tawny seemed less sold as she twisted into different angles in the mirror. Thanks, babe. But you sure I dont look like a pregnant hooker?

Well you dont look like youre a soccer mom getting ready to heard the kids into the minivan, Len quipped.

Thanks, babe, Tawny said. Noticing Lens excitement at watching her pose in the dress she moved closer and rubbed up against him. You really think itll help me get past the next round, She whispered.

Definitely, Len sighed. Before he could reach his hand around his girlfriend she pulled away and yanked the dress over her head.

Well time for bed. Need plenty of rest before tomorrow. Im exhausted, Tawny teased.

Ugh. I guess.

If Im concentrating on winning this contest all week there probably wont be any time for sex, babe. Tawny grinned evilly as she ran her hand over the tented out front of Lens boxers. Your poor balls might swell up as big as my belly. With a wink she slid back on her sweats and jumped into bed where she cocooned herself in the covers leaving Len standing in front of the mirror with his erection peeking out from his shorts. 

Len glanced across the room at the prize envelope that held gift cards to fast food restaurants and bakeries and then at the green dress that showed off every inch of Tawnys overfed form and told himself it was all worth it and went to bed, anxious for the next round.


----------



## TheOwl (Jun 16, 2011)

Must have been terrible for the hundred and fifty four who did not even make the cut through to the first round proper.

Really enjoyed the first day, cannot wait for the next four, if Tawny makes it that far.


----------



## elroycohen (Jun 20, 2011)

*Tuesday *

When she came out of the locker room Tawny looked amazing. With her dress that looked like it was sprayed on, her heels making the taper from her wide hips down to her ankles look even more dramatic and her face made up as if she were an actresses auditioning for the role of bombshell, Lens jaw dropped when he saw her walk out. Of course in the back of his mind Len was thinking about the rest of the field who had all come out of that same dressing room looking pretty amazing as well.

There were some notable cuts that Len noticed. Poor Nancy who had the rough start and scored the lowest in the underwear round was gone. The sturdy looking redhead with all the freckles did not return for round too. Also gone was the lightest contestant.

The new lightest contestant was someone Len had not really given a chance to and was actually surprised to see her walk out of the locker room for the second round. Amy was her name and at 5-6 and 155 pounds she barely qualified as plump. With her poorly colored blonde hair long nails, fake eyelashes and tiniest hint of a beer belly she looked like a stripper who had taken a couple weeks off her diet. And in fact she was a former stripper, complete with big fake boobs. Her perfectly round 38Gs hovered magically before her as she pranced out of the locker in her acrylic heels. The fake boobs were what Len thought would work against her. The pageant typically rewarded natural over man made. But she did have the story of how going up 8 cup sizes had caused her to not be able to jog any more and in turn caused her to pork up significantly which was definitely intriguing, especially if she did win and took the money to go upsize again as she promised in the first round.

Also back for round two was bright haired Piranha, big boobed Diane and the heaviest contestant, the hair stylist whose name was Winnie. Len thought he better start knowing the competitions names now that the field was getting narrowed. 

Chip was his usual dry self as he introduced the second round fashion event. It goes without saying the coolest girlfriend has to look amazing all dressed up. She has to be the one in the room that all the women are jealous of and all the men wish was on their armOf course I myself would settle for having all these lovely ladies on my arm, but for the sake of the pageant I better let the judges have a look so they can tally their scores. The crowd, that seemed a little larger then the previous day, cheered loudly.

And out they came. Piranha was stunning in a brightly colored dress that accentuated her hourglass shape and showed off a mouthwatering amount of cleavage. Len noticed the dress was long enough to cover her knee scar and she was wearing flats. A few judges might knock off some points for that, Len pondered or maybe just hoped.

Diane and her big boobs looked a little less plane with a few layers of make-up caked on, but her outfit lacked. Her baggy blouse showed cleavage but did not hug to her biggest asset making her look just like a blob rather then busty. Her miniskirt did not quite fit right. It was partially obscured by a belly roll and made her legs look lumpy rather then curvy.

Tawny made the most of her walk out on stage. She swayed those hips emphatically, making them look even wider and giving her ass a fair bit of jiggle even under the tight fabric.

The results were staggering. At first they were what Len was expecting. Poorly styled Diane got a terrible 6.4. But some of the other numbers had Len doing double takes. 

Former stripper Amy got only a 8.0 for her slinky dress that showed off all her saline.

The highest scorer in the underwear event Samantha got only a 7.9 for pouring herself into a leather mini and wobbling around on heels.

And even Piranha pulled only a 8.1.

Even more surprising was Tawnys 8.6 score that beat all but three of the 35 contestants. Highest scorer was a woman named Vee. She was a 410 pound black woman who claimed to have gained exactly fifty pounds with each of her five children. She had immense tree truck-like legs that led up to an enormously blubbery ass all crammed into a tight black dress. She nabbed a 9.3.

Still Tawny was elated. Oh my God, baby, did you see my score! she shrieked as she came teetering over to Len during the short break.

Len looked on as the tight dress rode up with each step until a small triangle of purple panties could be seen between her flabby thighs before she stopped to yank down on her dress. Oh I saw, babe. I saw.

Oh, but I shouldnt get too excited. I did not even look at whats next for today.


----------



## elroycohen (Jun 20, 2011)

*The Tramps*

Len thumbed through the schedule of the days events. It looks like they are going to do the physical challenge first.

Why?

Im guessing it would be very messy to do this one after you girls eat. Len turned the itinerary over and showed Tawny.

Trampoline? What does that mean? How is that a challenge?

Tawnys questions were answered by Chip after the girls were all herded over by a set up that started with an eight foot high platform. Just next to the platform was a line of six large trampolines that were all flanked with crash pads. Beyond the last trampoline was a thicker red crash pad. This competition pretty much speaks for itself, but just in caseThe coolest girlfriend looks good jumping on a trampoline. And because we are all about practical applications here at the pageant we have devised an event that is just much more then bouncing up and down in place. The crowd applauded and cheered. Here each girl will have to jump onto each trampoline and make it to land on the crash pad on the other side. You will be timed and if you should fall off for any reason you will be disqualified and ten minutes will be added to the time you had up until that point.

By this point some of the heavier girls were looking a little worried. Somewhere after about 300 pounds trampolines start to stop being fun. And in fact it was not much fun even for the first contestant to go and she was only 270. She was a very bulky brunette who had worn a flowing skirt and a tight top to draw attention to her sizable boobs. On a trampoline a flowing skirt becomes a hindrance and in just one bounce huge cankles and varicose veins were visible to the audience while the trampolines became invisible to the poor brunette. She bounced three or four times on the first trampoline, fighting with her skirt to clear her view before she bounced ahead. By that time her D cups worked their way out of her bra and flopped in all directions, throwing off her momentum. She tried to move forward anyway and landed on the edge of one trampoline, jarring her leg and losing all momentum. She tried starting again on just one leg, but lasted only two bounces before she lost her balance and careened off the side into the crash pads and disqualifying herself. She was okay, just stunned and a little sore in the chest, but more distressed that she had not made it.

Next to go was Sarah, the fat but not obese winner from the dodge ball event. Once on the trampoline her frilly pink dress seemed to shake more then anything else. It took her a couple jumps on the first tramp to get the hang of things and she moved pretty quickly. At the fourth trampoline she nearly overshot it and took a couple bounces to regain her rhythm but then cruised to the finish. It was none too graceful since she went face first into the crash pad, but she had a time of just over two minutes which put the pressure on the rest of the field.

Len figured it must have been harder then it looked as a lot of contestant had problems getting across the six trampolines.

When Diane and her JJs stepped up to the platform she looked almost angry. Probably with good reason. For a woman with oversized knockers a trampoline was probably like a mortal enemy. 

Diane did the jumping with her arms folded across her chest. It may have minimized the bouncing but by no means did it stop it. Those puppies looked like they were trying to shred that bra within the first couple tentative bounces. Without her arms to help balance poor Diane did not last long. With her titties flopping under her chin and her skirt riding up to show everyone the red panties on her chubby backside Diane was thrown off enough to nearly miss the second tramp when she finally got the nerve to bounce forward. She landed on the edge and it throw her balance off enough to send her sprawling backwards. She tumbled head over heels right to the middle of the first trampoline. In her roll one boob had escaped her neckline and as she slowly got to her feet she wasted time stuffing it back in. When she got back to bouncing she forgot about keeping her mams in check and those suckers flopped from forehead to her waist before she gathered them up again. By this point her time was more then doubled Sarahs and she knew it. After a couple more uncomfortable bounces she shook her head and jumped to the disqualifying crash mat on her own. Her boyfriend rushed over to console her as she sniffled her way over to the sidelines still cradling her sore chest.

Piranha made it easily in a minute and a half she was into the crash pad on the other side. Way too short a time for the audience that collectively oooed and ahhhed at the site of her curvy form jiggling in time with her bounces. 

It seemed the ladies either had a really hard time with the trampolines or it was no trouble at all. After watching a bunch of successes and failures Len saw a trend that seemed to bode well for Tawny. The heavier women and women who were bustier then average tended to have the tougher time. And fatter women with big boobs had a heck of a time even getting off the first tramp. One 300 pounder with DDD cups burst her strapless bra on her second bounce. That threw her off balance enough that she ended her attempt bouncing on her knees which slowed her momentum down enough that she came to a standstill on the second tramp trying to stuff her boobs back in her strapless dress.

The heaviest competitor, Winnie had quite the struggle as well. With her giant belly she was too top heavy and tipped forward in mid air enough to come down and bounce on her belly which threw off her direction and sent her careening belly first off into the disqualifying crash pads. Even with the crash pads a 440 pound women landing on her belly gets the wind knocked out of her something fierce. Her boyfriend helped her back to her feet and to the sidelines.

Not all the super-sized women had problems. Near 250 pound Angie bounded to the finish in just over two minutes. Her belly slapping her thighs mightily with each jump. 

And not all smaller competitors had it easy. A chubby blonde with black streaks seemed petrified to even have to step up on the platform. Once she did finally jump she seemed even more scared and confused. She bounced as low as she could, her flabby thighs flapping wildly, until she got frustrated about not being able to build enough momentum to move forward. She ended up stumbling off the edge screaming like she was falling off a cliff rather then the five feet down to a crash pad.

When it was Tawnys turn she had no problem getting started. It took her a couple jumps to get the feel and then she was off. She was a sight in her skin tight dress. Nearly everything jiggled on her. Her legs, ass, belly, arms, even her little B cups bounced in rhythm to her jumps. Midway through her skirt had ridden up to her waist showing off her purple thong biting into her waist and letting her cheeks flap more aggressively. She did not land gracefully, but she did land in just over two minutes. It put her in third at that point and the three remaining contestants yet to go would not knock her out. It was not a victory, but coupled with her fine finish in the first event she seemed poised to make it to the next round.

Did I do good? she asked when she walked over to Len after the event.

You did great, babe.

More importantly, did I look good? she asked shaking her hips.

You looked amazing.

Tawny looked around at some of the more well endowed women cradling their sore boobs or trying to fix their busted bras. Ive never been so glad to have small tits in my life.

Your tits are fine, babe, Len assured, giving them a little pinch. But even they wont help you in the next event. 

Tawny adjusted her constantly rising dress yet again. Oh I dont know, Len. I feel good. I might be in the zone.

Then you go get em, babe. Len slapped the exposed bottom quarter of her dimpled cheeks as walked away, sending her jiggling over to the large table. He knew the next competition would be a lot tougher then she thought. The appetizer round would look like a pleasant memory after this next round.


----------



## elroycohen (Jun 20, 2011)

*All U Can Meat*

Chip was on stage to read off his portion for the event. The coolest girlfriend has to like meat, specifically sausage. In fact a cool girlfriend loves sausage so much she eats it whenever she can. The crowd was yelling yes in agreement at the double meaning. But looking out at the group of boyfriends we have here today, it would appear these poor girls never get more then two or three minutes of having a good piece of meat at a time. The crowd laughed. The girls giggled and flashed knowing looks at each other. Of course Tawny, who does not know the meaning of the word subtle, laughed loudest and even pointed jokingly over at an embarrassed Len. So today we give these girls more sausage then they could ever dream of. And the one who gets the most down wins not only the round, but also a thousand dollar bonus from this events sponsor Meyers Fine Sausage of Knoxville. 

The competitors all got quiet fast. The game just got a little more intense. A thousand dollars is not a lot by any means, but to your average twenty-something taking part in a contest such as the CGP it would be a nice note to end the day on. A lot of fake nails, highlights and even a tattoo could be gotten with one grand.

So as thirty-five sweaty, tired girls, some in tattered dresses and busted bras, got psyched to eat, a wave of delicious smells invaded the arena. Platters were wheeled out on trays carrying huge piles of sausage. Polish sausage, sweet Italian sausage, bratwurst, kielbasa, spicy chicken sausage, foot long wiener dogs just to name a few. They were all huge, plump, shiny and steaming.

Motivated with the thought of the added bonus all the girls tore into the platters as if it were the last time they would see food for a year. And despite how the idea of tables full of women downing sausages might sound, to witness it was not the least bit erotic. It was more savage as the women grabbed a sausage in each fist and snapped them in half with their teeth, releasing burst of juices that ran down their chubby wrists in streams.

Some of the boyfriends who were watching crossed their legs instinctively. 

Len was a little concerned as he watched the girls go all out in hopes of bringing home the money. They were eating as if it were a ten minute affair when in fact it was two hours long. He did not think there would be any way the girls, specifically Tawny, could keep up the breakneck pace.

Cheeks started to stretch as the contestants stuffed more and more in faster then they could swallow. They were all eating sausages packed with salt, grease, fat and spices so fast Len swore he could actually see the women start to swell. Pudgy fingers started to look even more like the sausages they were grabbing. Faces started to bloat and before too long bellies started to push out further into the laps as they stretched the formal wear to the limits.

It was about twenty minutes in when reality struck. Surprisingly enough it was Piranha who stopped first. She picked her head up from a platter of breakfast sausage and gasped like she had been holding her breath the whole time. Grease streamed down her swollen lips and chins. She leaned back and rubbed the growing bump beneath her tits. 

A chubby redhead was next to take a breather. She was shiny all the way up to her freckled forearms from shoveling in beer brats as fast as she could. She pulled at the fabric around her sausage filled belly trying to make more room.

By thirty minutes in almost all the girls had slowed considerable. Yesterdays eating champ Diane was still powering through a platter of Italian sausage. Her filling belly was slowly but steadily raising her mammoth mams making it slightly more difficult to reach out to the plate in front of her. Winnie was still sucking down the meat links at an artery clogging rate. Even Tawny was still going strong somehow. Most however were sputtering and sucking wind.

Len was not sure if Tawnys continued blinding pace was a good thing or not. She already looked like a tick about to pop she was swollen so noticeably. Her feet oozed out the sides of her heels. Her ankles looked more like cankles then they ever had and her cheeks bulged out so far Len wondered if even her own mother would recognize her. Len was excited even though he knew there was a long way to go, but he also remembered the same Tawny saying just yesterday how there was no way she could eat any more then she had. What stuck with him was the look in her eye. He had seen that look before. Tawny would get it when she had her favorite junk food set before her. Once that look was in her eye she would eat until everything was gone. It was like she could not bear to let anything go to waste. Determined as the look was Len did not give it a chance against the sheer volume of sausage to be eaten.

At forty-five minutes the competition had its first quitter. Dodge ball champ Sarah froze for about a minute staring at the plate of cheese brats in front of her like they were a ticking time bomb she did not have the tools to disarm. She slowly pushed the plate as far away from her as she could and the eased her big soft ass off the edge of the bench to the floor where she lay flat on her back. A rounded mound of belly pushed up through her shiny dress. There she lay motionless as 34 other women pushed on relentlessly. 

The entire field was showing fatigue. Everyone was sweating and sucking wind between bites.

Tawny had stuffed herself right past her massive bloated state from the day before. She had yet to stop for any length of time, but her speed was now much slower then sixty minutes ago. She would bite a sausage from one hand, pant, bite the one from her other hand, grunt, and so on. Her dress looked like all it needed was a pin to pop it right off her. Her belly had spread out across her lap toward her knees and more shockingly out to the widest part of her thighs. For her tummy to completely cover her thunder thighs was startling to Len. 

She did not pace herself right. Shell quit here any minute, he thought.

Most of the other competitors were having to pause to make adjustments. The smaller girls were shifting to try and get their bulging bellies comfortable on their lap. The bigger girls were stretching to spread their legs and let their even rounder guts rest between their legs. 

Just after the halfway mark a few more dropped out. Not so coincidentally that was about the time the attendants came around and refilled the huge platters with more varieties of sausage. Angie Black shook her head and then rested it right down on the table next to her overflowing portion of meat, unable to go on.

Winnie kept moving her hands to her mouth with sausages at a pretty quick rate. The expression on her face was exhausted and dripping with sweat and her belly looked like a small planet, but she was keeping on.

Len could tell Tawny was absolutely spent and filled beyond capacity. She must have consumed over two dozen large juicy sausages, more then most exceptionally gifted competitive eaters could and somehow she was still plowing on. Len figured at any minute she was going to hit the wall and quit. But it did not happen.

There were not many more outright quitters. A lot of women were just sitting, staring at their platters rubbing their distended bellies, waiting for the unbearable feeling of fullness to pass so they could try again for the one grand prize.

Diane had slowed to a crawl. She nibbled on a beef frank as her belly gurgled angrily beneath her sweaty JJs. Her cleavage was littered with hunks of sausage that had either not made it to her mouth of fell back out in her struggle to stuff more in then she could handle.

After an hour and a half the competition was down to about three realistic contenders. Surprisingly fake-boobed Amy was still sucking down sausages. Her tits looked less like over inflated volleyballs then softballs without the red thread now that her stomach had expanded to third trimester pregnancy proportions. She had started fast and was still taking about a bite a minute, which at this point in the event was startlingly fast.

Winnie was still in the game. She would bite into the gourmet meats as if she were biting into a cockroach and it appeared as if her belly had swelled between her legs and under the table enough to become wedged between the bench and the table top, but she was still in the game. 

And there was Tawny, eating like a possessed zombie. She was expressionless, pale and her eyes were barely even open she was so exhausted. But with as much as she had eaten and the rate she was still going, Len thought she might actually have a chance, even if he was more then a little worried at how immensely bloated and round she looked. She was shifting around a lot, but as she continued to eat the less she was able to move. Slowly her dress rode up past her blubbery hips and up her distending belly, looking more like a too small shirt then a mini dress.

All three were still eating when the buzzer sounded, although none of them were coherent enough to register the contest had ended.

Len ran over and took the remaining sausages from tawnys greasy hands. Its over, babe. You did it.

Tawny moaned loudly. I think I over did it, she said in a scared voice. I cant move and my stomach hurts so bad.

Itll be okay. Len tried to sound confident even as he watched her sweaty belly peek out from under the dress and saw it resembling gooey oatmeal stuffed into a ziplock bag. Why didnt you just stop? You did not really need to win that one. You were in good position to move on with just a decent showing.

I got caught up in the moment. Everyone else was slowing down. I thought this was my event. But now I cant feel my legs, and it feels like if anything touches me Ill burst.

You arent going to burst, babe. Len tried to sound convincing. Well just wait here and wait for the results.

Most of the contestants did just that. Winnies boyfriend tried to rub more grease on her belly in hopes of sliding her paunch free from being wedged in between the table and the bench. Dianes boyfriend gently patted her back in attempts to get her to burp. Other boyfriends did their part to help their girlfriends through their post binge discomforts. But when the results were announced everyone turned their attention to Chip.

The title of best sausage eating girlfriend and one grand goes toAmy Monroe. Groans rang out, but most were from their bellies stretching beyond capacity and less from the results.

Len was disappointed for Tawny. She had tried so hard. The good news was she had to be a shoe in for the next round. When the result were posted Len let Tawny rest and went over to see for sure. It was just a formality. Her name was right up near the top. When he looked back out to the tables and saw her ass hanging mostly off the narrow bench and her belly pressing into the table edge he knew the hard part was yet to come. 

They waited an hour for Tawny just to feel up to trying to lift her leg over the bench. By that point most the girls had cleared out. Only the top three massively stuffed girls remained. Once on her bare feet with her belly sticking out two feet in front of her Tawny shuffled out of the arena and eased herself into the car for a long silent ride home. That was only the first sign that the massive binging had trigged hormones that was causing Tawny to become very emotional.


----------



## lifelongpassion (Jun 20, 2011)

Just another super story from such a great writer! You rock!


----------



## gigiman (Jun 21, 2011)

i'm loving this story... i'd say at the same level as the swimsuit challenge ( which was awesome)...looking forward to read the next part


----------



## elroycohen (Jun 24, 2011)

lifelongpassion said:


> Just another super story from such a great writer! You rock!



Thanks. I really appreciate the comment.



gigiman said:


> i'm loving this story... i'd say at the same level as the swimsuit challenge ( which was awesome)...looking forward to read the next part



I don't think this one will be as long and in depth as The Swimsuit Challenge. Glad to hear you like it though.


----------



## elroycohen (Jun 24, 2011)

*The Aftermath*

Tawny remained silent until Len helped her in to their bedroom and peeled her mini-dress up over her head. At that point she lingered by the mirror and her eyes widened as she peered at her bloated, bulbous form.

Oh my God! Look at me.

Your just retaining water from all the salt in the sausages. Not to mention the ten pounds of the stuff popping your tummy out, Len explained.

I always told myself that I had the willpower to start to watch my diet once I let myself get to the point where I started to see cellulite on my ass. Tawny twisted and grabbed a handful of her dimpled cheek. But look at me. Ive had cellulite for the last year and now Ive binged to the point I look bigger then my sister when she was pregnant.

Babe, why dont you lie down.

No I have to look at this so I can remember my shock the next time I feel like ordering the cheesecake when we go out. Tawny tried to rub her oversized belly but recoiled at its tenderness. Who am I kidding! With my love of food and your encouragement Ill for sure be the biggest Miller girl inside of five years.

Babe, why dont you lie down and let me rub a little baby oil on you belly. It will help. Once Tawny started toward the bed Len added, If you dont want to go back tomorrow we can be done with the pageant. Tawny said nothing. She just grunted and waddled over to bed. Len found it hard not to see the similarities between her rounded form and that of her sisters during her third trimester of pregnancy. Only there was no baby inside of Tawny at the moment.

After he helped her get comfortable (which took some doing) Len warmed some baby oil and carefully rubbed in into her stretched belly skin. It seemed to help ease at least some of Tawnys discomfort. As she gave in to the exhaustion her monumental gluttony had caused Len grabbed a twelve pack of bottled waters out of the fridge and set them on the nightstand. He knew that with all the salty sausages she gobbled she would wake up with an unquenchable thirst at least a couple times over the course of the night.

Then Len headed out to the couch to give Tawny the entire bed that night. He was serious about dropping out of the pageant if she chose to. Not that it was really his choice. Even though she had agreed to it for him, if Tawny changed her mind she was not the type to need Lens approval about it.

There was truth to what she said about her weight climbing higher and higher with her eating habits and Lens attitudes about her figure. Len had never thought it a bad thing. Maybe it was just the high quantity of sausage grease coursing through her veins but it appeared Tawny might be concerned. Len would have to wait and see in the morning.

Morning came and Tawny did not seem much smaller then when she huffed and puffed into bed. Of course having drunk ten of the twelve bottles of water there was a good reason for that. Truly she was much more wobbly and blob-like as she made her way across the hall to the living room.

You going to sleep all morning or are you getting up and get ready to take me to the pageant? she asked in her gruff morning voice.

I was not sure you wanted to go, Len answered groggily.

Oh please. Why do you think that? Cuz I didnt win? Never mind that. I have too much invested in this thing to quit now.

But all that talk last night, Len wondered, confused.

Oh babe, I dont recall a thing from about the third platter of sausages on. Its all a greasy blur.

So youre sure you want to go back?

Tawny grabbed a handful of belly fat. A handful that seemed much more abundant the just yesterday, but perhaps that was just Lens eyes playing tricks on him. Oh hell yeah. You might have to roll me out of there after the eating event, but I am definitely going.

Len grabbed the schedule off the coffee table. Its not an endurance event today. Its a speed eating event.

Tawny shrugged as she headed off to the shower. Whatever. Im going to take first in one of these damn events.

Len tried to piece together all the information he had as he pulled on a pair of jeans and waited for Tawny to get ready. Was the outburst from the night before her subconscious forced to the surface or was it just delirium from the binge. As Len watched Tawny get out of the shower naked and before even pulling on a pair of panties heading to the kitchen to grab a couple packets of Pop Tarts to fill up a belly that had to still be partially full of spiced meat, he leaned more toward temporary delirium. When he watched her finally pull on her thong and saw it was most definitely fitting more sung then it had a couple days ago he wondered if maybe his opinion was too biased to be worth anything, but he did not have much time to dwell. Minutes later Tawny was ushering him out the door so they could get to the pageant on time.


----------



## elroycohen (Jun 24, 2011)

*Wednesday* 


The fashion contest for the third day was weekend wear. Chip was on stage to introduce to the audience that seemed even bigger then the day before.

The coolest girlfriend has to be able to look good in whatever she puts on. Looking hot all made up in their nicest dress is one thing, but being head turning in a pair of sweats and flip-flops is the kind of thing that puts you on a different level. And I think the ladies that made it this far in the pageant should more then resemble that remark.

Chip was right. The ladies all looked quite yummy in their sweats, capris and denim. Truth was most of them primped a bit more then a typical Friday after work.

There were not any surprises about who had been eliminated. Of the twenty contestants that remained the ones that Len had thought would have made it that far were all still there. Piranha, Diane, Amy, Winnie had all made it through to day three.

Tawny looked good when it was her turn to walk the stage. She had picked a pair of pink Capri sweats that hugged her wide rear and wedge sandals that made that rear bounce and jiggle. Her muffin top looked bigger then ever beneath her form fitting tank. She batted her bedroom eyes at the judge and audience. She looked good, but she seemed a bit off. Maybe she was tired from the biggest meal of her life twelve hours prior or maybe just the monotony of the competition was starting to get to her. The bright lights of the stage and the thousands of pairs of eyes focused right on her might be starting to unnerve her.

Either way she finished near the bottom of the twenty contestants for the fashion event with a 7.7.

Len thought it seemed like cleavage was a factor. Diane and her monster puppies took first with a 9.3. She had worm a bra that lifted her chest and formed a deep line of cleavage in her pastel tank top. Piranha had worn a tight tee and no bra. Her puppies were almost gravity defiant. Her nipples, rubbed to erection, pointed out in front of her as she strutted around the stage. Former stripper Amy got high marks from the judges for letting plenty of her bouncing milk jugs be seen.

Shit. I guess I picked the wrong outfit, Tawny said after she saw her score.

Thats ridiculous. You look great, babe, Len assured. Lets just focus on the next event.


*Donut Draw*


The next event was the donut speed eating. Not as taxing as the two hour endurance eating events, but a bit more complicated. A table with two plates with one donut each was in the center of the stage. At random two of the contestants would be picked to go first. Those two girls would try and eat the donut faster then the other. The one that was fastest would move on. The one that was slowest would be eliminated. Another girl would be picked at random to go up against the winner and they would each try and eat faster then the other. Only this time it would be two donuts each. Again the winner would move on and take on another randomly selected competitor and they would each have three donuts on their plate. The contest would go on like that until only one girl was left. That meant the last dual would be over 19 donuts and that realistically the contest was more about the luck of the draw. The person selected last would only have to win once to take the whole event. While the girls selected first would need to defeat the entire field and eat countless donuts.

Luck was not on Tawnys side. She drew fifth. She was luckier then Winnie, however, who drew first.

The event was very erotic to watch for Len. Watching the girls stuffing the frosted goodies into their mouth as fast as they could while their bellies jiggled from beneath shirts that did not quit fit and rolls creeped over waistbands that were just a tad too tight had Len on the edge of his seat. Once Tawny started competing it was almost unbearable.

Luckily Winnie had been knocked out before Tawny was up. It was an apple shaped brunette that Tawny easily sucked down four donuts faster then. The rule was that not a crumb could hit the plate or else the contestant got disqualified. So Len was fidgeting in his seat, crossing his legs as he watched Tawny and her portly competitor licking their fingers and carefully gobbling the glazed goodies, that would no doubt add more bulk of to their hips and bellies respectively, as fast as they could.

When Tawny won the loser was ushered away and it was Samantha who waddled up to try and unseat Tawny. It was five donuts on the plates in front of them. When the buzzer sounded it looked like Tawny was going to cruise to an easy victory. She had clearly gotten a system down to take in huge mouthfuls of the fried treats without dropping any. Samantha was much sloppier and got only two stuffed into her mouth before a sizable crumb plummeted from her lips. She was unable to snag it with her pudgy hand and the buzzer sounded as soon as it hit down. Tawny had another victory.

Len noted how Tawnys face, crammed with donut, could very well have been the face of a 400 pound women with her cheeks puffed out to capacity. Even as he appreciated the cuteness he realized she had a long way to go and needed a good showing here to help offset her so-so finish in the first event.

Tawny made it through two more competitors and 13 more donuts before she started to show fatigue. Her muffin top seemed to have expanded like bread dough in a small bowl. She was definitely slower to the plate, but got through another girlfriend by way of disqualification. Then stepped up Amy. Or rather Amys boobs stepped up to the table. Despite having to reach around her saline sacks Amy was fast and without the help of disqualification knocked out Tawnys hopes as the eighth donut disappeared behind her plump lips.

Len was quick to jog over and console his crestfallen girlfriend. You did good, babe.

Of all people to beat me. It had to be the stripper and her fake tits.

Dont sweat it. Anyone could have boobs like that if they wanted to pay for them.

Tawny looked over at Amy stuffing her face with none more donuts. I always thought I could eat an endless amount of donuts. They usually never fill me up.

Well it probably worked out for the best, Len started, his grin letting Tawny know he was setting up a joke. Those pants could not have taken much more stretching.

Stop teasing. Tawny tried to sound annoyed, but could not help smiling. Part of it was the massive sugar high she was on, but part was that she appreciated Lens appreciation of the appetite and love of sweets she clearly could not curb. Or youll force me to diet when we get done here.

Youll have to worry about that after the physical event.


----------



## Kenster102.5 (Jun 29, 2011)

Damn, I really love Tawny's character. Just wondering who are the pear shapped models?


----------



## elroycohen (Jul 1, 2011)

Kenster102.5 said:


> Damn, I really love Tawny's character. Just wondering who are the pear shapped models?



Glad you are liking it. Not sure of your question though. If you mean who I model the characters after, it is no one specific. Just kind of a mixture of people I know or have seen.


----------



## elroycohen (Jul 1, 2011)

*Car Wash 
*

Len stood behind Tawny as they watched the finish of the donut speed eating event. He was glad to have her big rear to hide his excitement in watching the remaining ladies binge at high speed. Someone that Len had not been paying attention to took the event. She had gotten the lucky last draw and cruised to a victory over a filled to bursting Diane.

The physical event for the day was the car wash event. It was physical in the sense that the girls had to move around to take part, but mostly it was just an excuse to get the girls wet and soapy. Pageant officials sprayed the girls with hoses as they attempted to wash off a couple fire engines that had been brought in so the girls had plenty of area to reach and bend. Like past years the event soon deteriorated into the contestants splashing and soaping each other. 

Len thoroughly enjoyed watching Tawnys big, blubbery butt become a target of some chubby blondes soapy sponge. The resulting jiggles as Tawny tried to run from the cold water was quite the turn on. Unfortunately once again the judges seemed to give the highest marks to the top heavy ladies. Diane, whose knockers completely flopped out of her bra as she bent over to wipe off the rims, and Amy, who easily reverted into pole dancer mode once the water got turned on, took the top scores.

Tawny, with the heavy, wet fabric of her sweats hanging nearly half off her ass only got a 7.8 from the judges.

Len was cautiously optimistic when Tawny turned to him after toweling off and asked, Do you think my scores were good enough to make it?

I think so, he started without hesitation. But they are cutting half the field today.

When the list of cuts went up Len gripped Tawnys shoulders tight, as if to prepare her for the worst. He was right to do so. Her name was absent from the list of ten names who would compete in the swimsuit competition the next day. There was disappointment in her eyes as Tawny just stood there for a few minutes, looking over the list again and again.

Its okay, babe. You definitely won in my book.

I know, Tawny sighed. Its just kind of hard to take. Which is odd for me, you know. Because Im not really that competitive.

I could tell you really gave it your all, and to me that makes you the best girlfriend in the world, trophy or not.

Thanks, babe, a dejected Tawny said before going into the locker room for the last time to change out of her wet, soapy clothes. She even managed to walk over and wish luck to Piranha, who smiled a smug smile and chuckled. If only Tawny had known that Piranha would go on to lose the pageant to Diane she might have felt a bit better. In fact if she would have had some insight into the futures of her competition she might have even smiled a little as she left the arena

Of course poor Tawny did not have any insight. She had no idea that after winning Diane would take the money and start an adult website that showcased her massive chest. Unfortunately she would be pressured by a consultant she would hire to drop some weight. It would turn out that the consultant would not be worth his exorbitant fee as Diane would find out a chubby girl with DDDs does not draw in as many members as a fat girl with JJs. The site would go belly up along with her relationship and she would end up hiding the trophy she won at the pageant in the back of her closet in hopes of forgetting about it.

Piranha would go on to have to have to put her hopes of winning the pageant on hold as the following year as the teal haired wonder would be seven months pregnant with twins. The following year Piranha would be 60 pounds heavier and not as adept at the physical challenges and would never finish as high as she did against Tawny. 

Tawny, not knowing any of this, was dejected as she left the arena. The ride home was silent for a while. Then Tawny said out of the blue, Who do you think will win? That blue haired chick? I saw you checking her out.

If I ever leave you for a girl with brightly colored hair and pierced nipples it will be because Im in some hopeless midlife crisis downward spiral and by then youd probably be happy to pawn me off on whoever would take me, Len attempted to joke.

Tawny chuckled, patted her boyfriend on the thigh and said, Youre probably right.

After feigning shock Len added. It doesnt matter who won. The fact that you would take part in the event to help fulfill some childish dream I had makes me the big winner this week. Now we just need to figure out how to make the rest of the vacation worth it for you.

Tawny shrugged. She was starting to seem to lift out of her losing funk. I dont need to do anything much. Just hang around and relax the rest of the week. Of course Ill probably gain another five pounds lounging around the house snacking like I do when Im off. And when you add that onto what Ive already added during your little contest it still makes you the big winner since the bigger my ass gets, the harder you seem to get. Tawny reached across and squeezed Lens package.

After a smirk Len thought he might try and bring up Tawnys outburst from the previous night. Whether it was just because her emotions were sparked from the massive binge or not he thought it worth discussing. But what about you. You seemed pretty down on your cellulite and belly last night.

Tawny nodded, as if finally admitting that she remembered. Well Ive never tried to tell you I get anywhere near as excited as you when I go up a pant size. And you know some days, bigger or smaller, Im not fond of my shape. And definitely if I could pass up junk and sweets Id try to drop a few pounds. Last night everything was just exaggerated by the mountain of sausage I had gobbled up on my own accord. It was kind of shocking to see what I was capable of.

Eager to offer some help Len said Maybe try that diet that worked for your sister.

Tawny shrugged again. Or just a little more exercise. She reached across and grabbed Lens package a little more aggressively. The power of being able to excite Len brought her self confidence back up from the dumps brought on by losing. The rest of the trip was spent getting Lens engines revved up. By the time they pulled in the driveway she had him panting and practically drooling and all negative feelings were successfully pushed to the back burner.

When she got home she proceeded to slide out of her pants and walk seductively over to the computer while Len followed, pawing at her backside. 

Go and get me some of that ice cream, babe, she commanded, ignoring his advances. 

When he came back, obediently with a heaping bowl of ice cream in hand the sight of her pale hips spilling over the sides of the dinning room chair they used for a desk chair was almost too much for Len to handle.

What could you possibly be looking up on the internet now? he asked, annoyed.

Just wanted to Google something quick, babe, Tawny answered. The tone in her voice suggested she was setting him up for something.

What? he asked pawing at her saddlebag.

Just wanted to see if there was a Coolest Boyfriend Pageant coming up, Tawny said with a wink.


----------



## elroycohen (Jul 1, 2011)

*Epilogue*

Tawny might have been kidding about the boyfriend pageant, but she was not kidding about dieting. It did not happen during the vacation though. In fact the lounging around and eating for the remainder of her days off actually was what started her thinking about asking her sis for the diet that had been successful for her. Especially when she came back to work and her pants felt two sizes too small. Getting back into the routine of snacking and work while her weight gradually floated above 200 over the course of the next couple weeks sealed the deal.

She never had as much luck with the diet as her sister Jen. Tawny was just not the diet type. Just about anything derailed her from the strict low cal foods. Jens better success then her at it frustrated her enough to fall off the wagon. Her sisters eventual yo-yoing back up in weight gave her the excuse to go off because it was not working for even Jen. Of course throw in holidays and stressful days at work and after a year Tawny was struggling to stay under 250 even after all her dieting. 

There was no talk about registering for the Coolest Girlfriend Pageant for a second try because by that time Len had proposed and Tawny was no longer eligible. The timing worked out for her because at that point her sister Jen had given up on the diet and her weight had ballooned back up, ensuring a maid of honor that was rounder then Tawny. In fact Tawny even found enough motivation to drop 15 pounds before the big day. 

Of course the honeymoon and falling back into her normal routine quickly added those pounds and more back on. Before she knew it Tawny was 270 and had ridges and bulges on her blubbery hips that would brush the sides of doors if she was not careful. There was no chance to try and diet because it was right about that time Tawny found out she was pregnant and diet was the last thing on her mind. Like her sister Tawny gained fast and furiously during her pregnancy. Her usually eating habits were accentuated by cravings that included Fritos dipped in whip cream. At her heaviest she was 318 and looked like a caricature of some fertility goddess. Her big round belly was still dwarfed by her bulbous butt and wide hips. Her breasts even swelled all the up to DDs. Jen was over a lot during the pregnancy. Mostly to help, but one could certainly see how she was enjoying watching her now slightly heavier sister (Jens weight had leveled at just south of 300) waddle around the condo in ill fitting maternity clothes. 

After giving birth to a healthy baby girl Tawny lost a fair bit of weight taking her down to 280, but she almost looked bigger in comparison to her spherical pregnant form because her weight shifted from her boobs and belly into her colossal ass. Stretch marks, cellulite and varicose veins adorned the mighty expanse of Tawnys jelly trailer, as Len referred to it. For the most part Tawny accepted the form she was destined to have. Thankful to be able to bend over again and feeling more mobile then when she was with child Tawny seldom dwelled on her size. Every once in a while after a long day at work when her knees particularly bothered her she would try a different diet for a week or two and drop a few pounds. Those times were usually offset by a particularly fattening holiday season. And after gaining back whatever weight she lost Tawny would swear she was never going to put herself through the deprivation of the food she loved all to lose a pound or two. 

It also helped that Tawny remained the thinnest of the women in her family. With mom well ahead in first place for the heaviest. After having two more kids sister Jens weight seldom made it below 350. With her 50GGs oozing out of her custom made bras all Tawny had to do to feel better about her size and shape was go over for a family dinner and watch Jen struggle to get her top heavy body up off the couch.

It was not until eight years after she lost the CGP that Tawny thought of the pageant again. She was cleaning out her closet. Len was enjoying the view from over on the bed as his wifes ass hung half out of a pair of pajama pants as it squeezed in and out of the closet door.

Oh look at this, babe. I completely forgot I had this. Tawny held a brightly colored tube dress out the door.

Len hopped up. Hey, I remember that. That was from when you did the pageant.

You mean when you made me do the pageant, Tawny corrected. She looked over the small stretchy garment and shook her head. Sometimes I forget how young and stupid we were. And by we I mean you. She bumped him with her hip.

Whatever. You almost won that. Anyway what should we have for supper tonight. Should I grill out?

Actually that sounds good. For some reason Im craving brats, Tawny said, licking her lips.

Len scrunched his face in thought for a minute. Once his memory jogged back he started to say something, but then stopped. By that point Tawny had turned back to the closet cleaning and was bent over picking up shoes. Her ass spread out from one side of the small walk-in closet to the other easily. Ill go get a couple cases of brats then, Len grinned. 

*The End​*


----------



## snr6424 (Jul 2, 2011)

Another very entertaining tale. You do seem to be King of the Competitions, which is certainly a good thing in my book. Thanks for sharing this great story.


----------



## atmosphere (Jul 3, 2011)

Awesome work like always! Can't wait to see what you have in store next!
:bow:


----------



## elroycohen (Jul 5, 2011)

snr6424 said:


> Another very entertaining tale. You do seem to be King of the Competitions, which is certainly a good thing in my book. Thanks for sharing this great story.



Thanks. They are harder to write since I usually have to keep organized with who won what and such. They are fun though.



atmosphere said:


> Awesome work like always! Can't wait to see what you have in store next!
> :bow:



Thank you. I have a super hero story I've been working on for a while now. We'll see how it goes.


----------



## curvluver (Jul 5, 2011)

Great story!


----------

